# DC Disaster



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

On Sunday afternoon I decided to take my youngest two kids out on the ice for a couple hours of quality time. We arrived in the parking lot and found a place to park among the groves of vehicles. We headed out across the lake and past the crowd of people to a vacant area that I suspected would hold a few fish. As I dropped a jig down we had a hit before I could even set the pole down to rig up another. Fishing was decent for the two hours of daylight we had and managed to land a couple of keepers for dinner. As we packed up our gear I noticed a few wrappers of trash lying around and my kids gladly helped me pick up what others had left behind. Note: I try to teach them responsibility in all places and leave things better then we found it. As we headed back I was completely disgusted at the site where the majority of people had been fishing. WOW!!!! Trash left all over the ice. My kids noticed it to and began picking it up and tossing it on the sled as we walked. I would have loved to be an officer watching that area that day and handed out tickets for littering. I don't have a lot of time to fish so I do not know if this was normal. Does anyone else see this happen? I hope people will take a little more pride in our public lands and not trash it up. 

White tub jig with a wax worm was the killer. Presentation was everything. Thanks for the tips to all those previous posts. My kids love 30-40 fish days.

Keep on fishin!

The Coach


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

That is why I hesitate posting reports of good fishing (especially on BFT it seems). Lurkers (and members) find out who share it with family and firends who share it woth co-workers, etc, and before you know it, your good fishing spot is full of peope, litter and few fish. Thanks for posting and cleaning up!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hear ya, I can't stand it when people leave all their trash behind. That is good that you set such a good example for your kids in leaving places better than you find them. It is too bad that some people don't take more pride and clean up after themselves.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Were there any Hershey Bar wrappers out there? :shock: I hope not...

I cant think of a place where I haven't seen any trash, it's too bad. We're always picking up after others too. Good on ya.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw the same thing on the ice last year at Deer Creek. Lots of trash left on the ice. I pick up what i can on my way in every time. A few years ago it was really bad around the pump house on Utah lake, that area is better kept now. I just dont understand it. What kind of person thinks that prime recreation area is there garbage can? There is a lot of trash on the shore around the Island on Deer Creek in the summer too.... Good on you for teaching your boys to be citizens not denisons. And if your reading this thinking.... Man i leave my garbage on the ice. PICK IT UP AND TAKE IT HOME WITH YOU! 8)


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Good for you, thanks for cleaning up after those slobs and also for teaching your kids some values. 

I've been out on the ice a few times (strawberry and scofield) this year and luckily have not seen much trash left by other fishermen. Hopefully, what you saw at Deer Creek was fluke and not the norm. Sadly, it seems that some folks in Utah don't realize what they have...


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

It seems every year it gets a little bit worse happy to hear there are still some who environmentally conscious and give a damm about our waters    

What really pisses me off is DC has quite few trash bins, more so than most lakes and people cant even toss there garbage on there way out. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

In any event KUDOS are in order !!!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Jacksonman said:


> That is why I hesitate posting reports of good fishing (especially on BFT it seems). Lurkers (and members) find out who share it with family and firends who share it woth co-workers, etc, and before you know it, your good fishing spot is full of peope, litter and few fish. Thanks for posting and cleaning up!


+1
Yeah that pretty much sums it up!


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks the post. Sounds like you had a fun time with your kids!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i went out to deer creek yesterday late morning and it was horrible there was an entire 12 pack of coke cans in one area that someone left and they were not even that far out on the water either its just a matter of laziness i think and it really disgusts me to see that i picked those up and alot of cigerette buts as well


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

The Coach said:


> On Sunday afternoon I decided to take my youngest two kids out on the ice for a couple hours of quality time. We arrived in the parking lot and found a place to park among the groves of vehicles. We headed out across the lake and past the crowd of people to a vacant area that I suspected would hold a few fish. As I dropped a jig down we had a hit before I could even set the pole down to rig up another. Fishing was decent for the two hours of daylight we had and managed to land a couple of keepers for dinner. As we packed up our gear I noticed a few wrappers of trash lying around and my kids gladly helped me pick up what others had left behind. Note: I try to teach them responsibility in all places and leave things better then we found it. As we headed back I was completely disgusted at the site where the majority of people had been fishing. WOW!!!! Trash left all over the ice. My kids noticed it to and began picking it up and tossing it on the sled as we walked. I would have loved to be an officer watching that area that day and handed out tickets for littering. I don't have a lot of time to fish so I do not know if this was normal. Does anyone else see this happen? I hope people will take a little more pride in our public lands and not trash it up.
> 
> White tub jig with a wax worm was the killer. Presentation was everything. Thanks for the tips to all those previous posts. My kids love 30-40 fish days.
> 
> ...


Your famous! The KSL Outdoors radio show read your post this morning and reminded everyone listening to clean up after themselves.


----------

